

[Tell HN] Google's the first word in 9 of the 30 links on the HN homepage - freejoe76

This must be a record.
======
freejoe76
I mean 10. It's on 10.
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/joemurphy/4622538325/sizes/o/>

